# Help Me: JAFZA VISA (Entry Permit) Cancellation



## h.invictus (Mar 20, 2013)

Dear All, 
My name is Habib. I have been working in UAE from last 2 years.
My employer had a company in Sharjah and my visa was also from Sharjah. Last year he shifted to Jebel Ali Free Zone and cancelled my Sharjah Visa and told me to to get my Visa from JAFZA . But I clearly told him that i don't want to work for him. I left the company in December 2012. And came back to Pakistan for medical reasons ( I had to operate my throat).
Now I am trying to go back to UAE on a new Visa from another company.
But I came to know that my ex. employer has issued a Visa ( Entry Work Permit) on my name.
Normally in other emirates like Sharjah etc. This entry permit is expired in 60 days from issuing date but in JAFZA, they say rules are different. Its been more than 3 months since My ex. employer has issued that entry permit and he is not cancelling it. He is clearly saying that he will not cancel my visa.
There is no case against me in UAE, no ban against me and I have done nothing wrong.

Please help me to cancel my Visa or at least tell me what can be done. I am in big trouble and don't know to whom to contact for help.

Please I am in dire need of your help and will be very thankful to you for that.
Waiting for your kind reply,
Habib Ullah


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you contacted JAFZA direct? I think that's going to be your best course of action. Good luck.


----------



## h.invictus (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi BedouGirl,
The problem is I am not in UAE . And I dont know the exact person or any contact details in JAFZA to ask for help.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

h.invictus said:


> Hi BedouGirl,
> The problem is I am not in UAE . And I dont know the exact person or any contact details in JAFZA to ask for help.


Contact Jafza - Jafza - Jebel Ali Free Zone


----------



## sureshkarthi (Oct 29, 2017)

*Non Renewal contract*

hi sir,

i working in jafza free zone company, my visa expire 23rd November ( 5th October HR asked about renewal contract form i informed i am not renewal the contract) but our my hr informed today last ur last date, they prepared final settlement till today ( leave salary and gratuity & this month salary) still i have month visa why they cancel immediately, please advice i can sign cancellation form.

thank you


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

sureshkarthi said:


> hi sir,
> 
> i working in jafza free zone company, my visa expire 23rd November ( 5th October HR asked about renewal contract form i informed i am not renewal the contract) but our my hr informed today last ur last date, they prepared final settlement till today ( leave salary and gratuity & this month salary) still i have month visa why they cancel immediately, please advice i can sign cancellation form.
> 
> thank you


As long as proper notice was given, they can cancel the visa early too. Before signing the cancellation paper just make sure you have received all your dues. You have up to 30 days after the visa cancellation to leave the country, but some employers ask you to leave immediately as they may be giving you a flight ticket to back home.


----------

